# TreeMotion or Matt Cornell Saddle



## HusqyStihl (Jul 6, 2015)

figured i'd ask the pros on this one. Kinda leaning toward the TreeMotion with what looks to be more attachment points while the MC looks to have none unless it comes with some sort of kit to fit custom loops and caritools...

Both stand at $499

Anyone running an MC and or TM?? Pros / Cons??


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 6, 2015)

TM 
MC


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Jul 6, 2015)

I run a Tree motion now. A big con, is that they may not hold up as well as some other harnesses and they are $500
Pros
Almost infinite adjustment in every direction, customizable storage, the leg pads move sideways through the webbing

The biggest things I noticed, was that once adjusted, I didn't really feel like I was wearing a harness at the end of the day and that I could line up my accessories with my reach which makes unclipping stuff much easier

Never tried the MC, but there are some good TM review videos on the tube


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 6, 2015)

I'llbearealclimberoneday said:


> I run a Tree motion now. A big con, is that they may not hold up as well as some other harnesses and they are $500
> Pros
> Almost infinite adjustment in every direction, customizable storage, the leg pads move sideways through the webbing
> 
> ...


 
I've seen the vids on youtube, thats what draws me to it over the MC. At first i was definite on the MC till i saw the videos and compared the attachment points and realized there werent much on the MC from what it looks like, unless its customizable. The con i see about the TM is only one size and if i gain weight i'm screwed at 40" max (currently a 38") but i plan on losing weight climbing as good exercise


----------



## treesmith (Jul 17, 2015)

Went from a Sequoia srt to a Treemotion harness and never looked back, very comfy, doesn't seem to change however much weight I hang off of it and if it doesnt have a gear loop where you want it you can just add one, also has a lot of life support attachment points and is very well made.

Most of the climbers in our company use a treemotion, the others with one exception use a sequoia, the treemotion takes full time use well and are durable


----------



## imagineero (Jul 18, 2015)

I've got the treemotion and I've had it maybe 2 or 3 years. The whole "10,000 attachment points" really isn't a big selling point in my opinion. How much stuff do you really carry in the tree with you anyhow? For me, if I need something I'll have it sent up. In terms of what I carry every day in the tree, only thing on may accessory loops is a small piece of webbing with a carabiner on it. I used to carry more stuff like dual micropulleys on webbing in case I wanted a redirect, or other widgest but found I use them so rarely it's not worth carrying. I've got a couple buckets overflowing with ascenders, SRT gear, pulleys, rigging, ratchetting pulleys, progress capture pulleys, webbing, spider legs, etc etc etc... If I need something it can be sent up.

The treemotion is "one size fits all" up to 36". I'm 44" and about 250lbs at the moment, 6'3 and it fits me fine. I've replaced the bridge once. To me the big plus are great movement in the bridge, very comfortable all day long harness for fat bastards no matter on spikes or rope only, and no matter if you're hanging a big saw off it. Leg loops very comfortable. Upper D's sit on my hip bones a little and can't be moved, but it isn't noticeable unless I'm non stop full day on spurs. I've never used the lower D's and have no idea what anyone would use them for.


----------



## treesmith (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm a minimalist with my harness but the treemotion allows you to put one exactly where you want it, I've hung a 461 and a 200t on it at the same time and it's still comfy


----------

